# Food Safety News - 11/18/2021



## daveomak.fs (Nov 18, 2021)

*Amos Miller will not be represented by Prairie Star Nation; new slaughter problems reported*
By Dan Flynn on Nov 18, 2021 12:05 am
Federal Judge Edward G. Smith has directed his clerk to reject any attempted filings by Praire Star Nation, “an unlicensed, third-party entity espousing sovereign citizen political beliefs, “which purport to represent defendant Amos Miller. Miller, a farmer who has been ruled in contempt of court in food safety proceedings, wants to hitch his star to... Continue Reading


*Foodborne outbreaks halve for Austria in 2020*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 18, 2021 12:03 am
The number of outbreaks and people affected in them plummeted in Austria in 2020 compared to the year before. The Austrian Agency for Health and Food Safety (AGES) reported there were only 21 outbreaks this past year that affected 67 people. In 2019, 48 outbreaks sickened 793 people, including two that involved more than 300... Continue Reading


*FDA investigating new E. coli outbreak; adds more to patient count in Salmonella outbreak*
By News Desk on Nov 18, 2021 12:01 am
The Food and Drug Administration is investigating a new E. Coli outbreak linked to baby spinach that has sickened10 people across seven states. The spinach was distributed nationwide. For more information click here. The agency has also announced an increase in the number of patients in an ongoing Salmonella outbreak with 892 people across 38... Continue Reading


*Surveys find chicken safety confusion and produce testing potential*
By News Desk on Nov 18, 2021 12:00 am
More than three-quarters of older Australians surveyed think it’s not safe to refreeze raw chicken that has been defrosted in the fridge, according to a poll. Omnipoll found 88 percent of those over 65 thought it was unsafe compared with 58 percent of 18 to 24 year-olds. The Food Safety Information Council released the research... Continue Reading


*Seneca Foods recalls sliced pickled beets because of a ‘lack of acidulant’*
By News Desk on Nov 17, 2021 05:41 pm
Seneca Foods Corporation is recalling Aunt Nellie’s Sliced Pickled Beets because of a “lack of acidulant.” The recalled products were distributed in Alaska, Colorado, Florida, Georgia, Iowa, Illinois, Indiana, Louisiana, Massachusetts, Maine, Minnesota, Montana, Missouri, North Carolina, Nevada, New York, Ohio, Pennsylvania, South Carolina, Texas, Virginia and Wisconsin. Recalled Products: # Product Description Recall Number... Continue Reading


*Outbreak patient total approaching 900 as officials continue onion investigation*
By Coral Beach on Nov 17, 2021 02:35 pm
There are another 84 people sick, 26 more in hospitals, and one more state involved in an outbreak of Salmonella Oranienburg infections associated with fresh onions from Mexico. In its first update since Oct. 29, the CDC reports there are at least 892 people sick across 38 states and Puerto Rico. The most recent person... Continue Reading


----------

